# Please HELP! made mistake in boot.config



## Just_Johnny (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm using 8.0 Current

I was trying to enable serial login on one of my server. I did this 

`# echo "-S115200 â€“Dh" >> /boot.config`
Now I cannot boot.  It just says 


```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,1).Dh
```


What have I done?!


I've done this before a few times to access the terminal with a serial connection. Can anybody help?


----------



## vrachil (Jun 13, 2010)

At that prompt type: /boot/loader and press enter.
When you get your pc running, fix the boot.config file.

Also, from the boot.config man page:


> The command:
> 
> # echo "-P" > /boot.config
> 
> will activate the serial console of FreeBSD.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

Make sure your client also set to the same baudrate. Also remember there are a bunch of other options for a serial connection such as parity bit etc.


----------

